
Elon Musk threatens to move Tesla out of California - Aaronn
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/9/21253127/elon-musk-lawsuit-alameda-coronavirus-tesla-fremont-lockdown
======
Aaronn
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23127552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23127552)

Apparently I can't delete this anymore.

------
duxup
At what point is Elon himself a liability?

